# Phase 1 complete: 253 to 199



## AtroposHeart (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey, I just wanted to post that I have meet the first of three phases of my weight loss goal! My first goal was to get under 200 pounds and I found out today I am 199. I know that is still big, but I am really proud to have gotten down to that weight.

My next goal is to get under 170.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 12, 2015)

How'd you do it?


----------



## Godot (Feb 13, 2015)

AtroposHeart said:


> Hey, I just wanted to post that I have meet the first of three phases of my weight loss goal! My first goal was to get under 200 pounds and I found out today I am 199. I know that is still big, but I am really proud to have gotten down to that weight.
> 
> My next goal is to get under 170.


That's fantastic! Have you looked into water or intermittent fasting? It will help your weight loss a lot for that next goal. It can actually help satiate hunger cravings in the long term as well as having a beneficial effect on blood glucose levels


----------



## AtroposHeart (Feb 13, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> How'd you do it?



The old fashion way. Eating less, and exercising more

And the old fashion way is the only way you will ever lose weight permanently


----------

